# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Protect conditional formatting rules

## Nitefox

I have some very particular conditional formatting rules, and i have had multiple cases where the user has accidentally added new rules, affecting the ones I have in place (huge headache). The most common case of this happening is when cells are copied and pasted. Is there away I can lock the conditional formatting so the user can not edit, add, or delete them?

----------


## AlKey

Using Protect Sheet should help you.

----------

